# Omfg



## Morpheus uk (Aug 10, 2008)

My orchid mantis had a wasp the other day and today she had a bumble bee and another wasp!


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 10, 2008)

thats one fuzzy snack :lol:


----------



## pedro92 (Aug 10, 2008)

What instar is that orchid nymph?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 10, 2008)

Pre sub adult, so whats that? 4th instar?


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 10, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Pre sub adult, so whats that? 4th instar?


5th


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2008)

I use bees when I can catch them. My shield had a cicada killer the other day.


----------



## chun (Aug 10, 2008)

pre sub is definitely not 4th instar, i think females undergo 9 moults to adult (with 9th being adult, and 8th being subadult)


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 12, 2008)

Too confusing for me, whatever she is shes pre sub adult


----------

